# What will you get for Christmas?



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

Well... I'm bored and dunno if there's already any other topic like this... But anyways... What did you ask or get for Christmas this year?

So far (what I already bought) was these:

-Bambo Pen (A tablet) [Example]
-Sanjo Xutos & Pontapes Red and Black Limited Edition (A pair of shoes from a Portuguese brand, kinda like All Stars, but different) [Example]
-Lacost Challenge (Cologne) [Example]


Well, these were the only things I asked for Christmas and that are already bought, the rest of the stuff dunno what they are. xP

Anyway, what about you guys? What did you ask/get?


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 4, 2011)

Why not just get an actual tablet? You can get a really good stylus pen for under $10 & you can use it for, in addition to drawing, movies, books, apps, web browsing, etc.

I'm not asking for anything, there's nothing I need, my parents will probably still get me something though, they're cool


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 4, 2011)

I never ask for anything, so I have no idea what my parents are getting me. They said i'd get one expensive present and probably nothing else this year. Not too sure what it'll be though.
Might be a video capture card

Though i'm buying myself presents:



Spoiler: list






Madoka Magica Kyubey Playing Cards
Heaven's Memopad Tapestry
Planetarian Tapestry
Final Fantasy TCG Entry Set: Water
Final Fantasy TCG Entry Set: Air
Shinryaku!? Ika Musume Clear Playing Cards
Ro-Kyu-Bu Tapestry set (5 of them, 1 for each main girl)
^ That list will likely grow as well

Also thinking of buying myself a Keyboard (instrument).


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

Cuz I hate tablets. =S
Besides, that graphics tablet is for making the sprites for flash stuff, since I suck at drawing with my mouse since I'm left handed, also, tablets are too fragile, and I have several gaming computers at home, why spend a lot of money on a tablet just for a couple of things? Also, Bamboo graphic tablets also have apps and stuff, and it just doesn't seem right taking a tablet pc to college for web design class (or whatever it's called). =S


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh we're mentioning gifts we've gotten ourselves eh  , I bought myself a Nook Touch after my Kindle broke.. That'll keep me happy for a long time I hope


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, yeah, I did say what you asked for/got. =O


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm getting Mario Kart 7 tommorow (as in Dec. 4) as my early present. XD


----------



## justin05 (Dec 4, 2011)

More games, for my PS3. My mom just got me Uncharted 3.


----------



## hobo33 (Dec 4, 2011)

-Skyrim
-Assassin's Creed: Revelations
-Halo Anniversary
-Year of xbl
-Iron Maiden sweater



Spoiler: crappy picture of sweater













That's all that I know of/asked for. I might also get a new TV, since the one I play my 360 on is like 26 years old


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

=O
One of my drummer friends has that hoodie, he's a total Iron Maiden freak, he even got official drum sticks signed by the drummer.. Dunno the name.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2011)

_stuff I'm getting_
PS3 160GB Complete Entertainment Bundle (PS3 160GB + LBP2 + R&C all4one + 3 month PSN+ card)
PS3 Move Mayhem Bundle (Move controller + navigator controller + ps eye + move sharpshooter controller + Resistance 3 + Killzone 3)
Skyrim (360)
R&C Crack in Time (PS3)
Heavy Rain Directors Cut (PS3)
Katamari Forever (PS3)


_stuff I bought for myself:_
Xbox 360 S 4GB
Xbox 360 S HDD Enclosure
Inception Blu-ray+dvd+digital copy
Evangelion 1.11 Blu-ray
Evangelion 2.22 Blu-ray
Married with Children The Complete Series DVD Boxset
Sony pocket AM/FM radio
LA Noire Complete Edition (360)
[Preordered] Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition (360)


_stuff I bought for my family:_
Lenovo 15.6" laptop (dad)
7" Digital Picture frame (sister)
Fast Five Blu-ray+DVD+Digital Copy & Family Guy vol.8 DVD (brother)


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Some stuff from this list... (my parents would keep bugging me if i didn't give them some ideas...)

Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
8GB DDR3 1333MHz Laptop RAM
120GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD
Microsoft Sidewinder X8
Sony Ericsson MW600 bluetooth earphones

Plus the usual boat load of chocolate/sweets that'll last me most of the year due to me rarely eating sweet things.
I'll probably also get some horrific shower gel/deodorant gift pack(s) that will also last ages due to me only using the stuff if i run out of my normal shower gel... i still have 2 or 3 bottles from last year 
And socks, i always get socks, every year, socks.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

I really dunno if I'm getting anything this year. If, by any chance, my father allows me to import a Vita at its Japanese launch, I might do it, while paying for the game and 4~8gb ms myself. But I might not get anything, really. Also, my bro bought himself a mac (mac book air, iirc) so he's giving me his dell laptop, which is pretty decent!  I'll probably be getting it when my bro comes back from college during Christmas/winter break.


----------



## Devin (Dec 4, 2011)

Dunno. I usually get a boat load of cash, and go to the mall the day after Christmas.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

Devin said:


> Dunno. I usually get a boat load of cash, and go to the mall the day after Christmas.



That's not fun... .-."
I think it's always fun unwrapping presents, even if you already know what's in them.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe just a new cellphone. Also getting a laptop next year but if I'm lucky, I could have one by Christmas.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 4, 2011)

For stuff I know about, Zelda, Mario, Mario Kart, and Sonic for the 3ds along with some star wars figures.  

I got myself a touchpad during the firesale and a bunch of blurays on black friday.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 4, 2011)

Not a damn thing.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno. I usually get a boat load of cash, and go to the mall the day after Christmas.
> ...


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 4, 2011)

a gbatemp shirt


----------



## kevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm I want a phone with a new plan I guess 
Either that or a 3DS


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 4, 2011)

3DS


----------



## jan777 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have almost every material thing that I want... so...
I just wish for my ex girlfriend to suffer painfully.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Supercard DSTWO(Mine broke)


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 4, 2011)

jan777's ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Kiaku (Dec 4, 2011)

I give nothing, and I take nothing.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 4, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> =O
> One of my drummer friends has that hoodie, he's a total Iron Maiden freak, he even got official drum sticks signed by the drummer.. *Dunno the name*.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Not much...last year, I just got a crapload of money. I'm guessing it'll be the same for this year~


----------



## The Masked Man (Dec 4, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> 3DS


Same here. That's about it though.
I'm giving more than receiving. Haha


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 4, 2011)

Loads of games for my xbox360


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 4, 2011)

No idea what I'm getting for Christmas. I usually just buy gifts that my wife and kids want, and expect random things in return.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is it possible to still get the GBATemp DSTWO somewhere? Because thats what I want.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 4, 2011)

3DS
Kindle 4
DStwo
Skyrim
Super Mario Land 3D
Ocarina of Time 3D


I might be getting other stuff, but I have no clue what it is yet.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 4, 2011)

3DS and Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 4, 2011)

I've told everyone I didn't want any presents (Skyward Sword is enough of a present for me), but my brother said he'd be sending some presents over soon anyway. Then he said april fools.

I'm not sure if I'm going to be getting a present or a pack of farting goo.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> 3DS
> Kindle 4
> DStwo
> Skyrim
> ...


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> 3DS
> Kindle 4
> DStwo
> Skyrim
> ...


Mind if I have your address?
I would love to steal take look at your stuff


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > 3DS
> ...


Yeah. Rich people.

;O;


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 4, 2011)

I already got what I was gonna get (bought myself some stuff :3)

Corsair H50 cooler
EVGA GeForce GTX560Ti SC
PSP 3001

as for what I will be getting as a gift, no clue.

For my family:
Waffle Iron for my dad
George Foreman grill for my mom
2 pairs of pants for my little brother (mom is paying me back for them)
2010 map update for Garmin GPS for my dad (2010 one was super cheap)
Flame Red 3DS + AceKard 2i + cheap-ass chinese no-brand screen protectors for the 3DS (got em from etcome, waiting for them to arrive).  All this for my little brother.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 4, 2011)

I got a 3DS already so.....Mario Kart 7 it is (unless I win this weeks Tempmas.)


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll probably get a PSP GO and Skyrim, maybe Batman Arkham City. I never really ask for much on Christmas. The PSP Go and Skyrim together are only around $200 Dollars, way less money in comparison to what my Siblings get.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 4, 2011)

A hand-carved wooden toy, an apple and orange and half a crown. If I'm lucky.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2011)

Mario Kart 7, Pokemon Rumble Blast and maybe Super Mario 3D Land.


----------



## qlum (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing, we don't celebrate Christmas other than some Christmas meal though I will most likely get 60€ or so from my parents beginning of the new year.
I will be getting about 6 small presents with Sinterklaas one from every family member but those are mostly for fun and not for the actual present.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing, because my Family is Jewish, Despite me being religious-less.


----------



## Wii_Manic (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm just getting some more RAM and a new mouse, as my current one sucks.
May buy myself some games with any money I recieve too, for my 3DS and maybe an Xbox Game/Live.


----------



## duel (Dec 4, 2011)

I am far too much of an adult for Christmas.

Or their aren't many people giving me things. Either/or.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 4, 2011)

- My mom's desktop (It was given to her a while back by my sister's dad, who is now deceased, and it's better than my current laptop, so...)
- Minecraft foam pickaxe and sword
- Skyrim (360 version...Not 100% sure if I want to get it though, as I have so many games to play already)
- Money from other relatives

That's really about it...Not much more I want/need.


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

^ That's not fun.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## boktor666 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope something like Uncharted 3, AC:R or Mariokart 7 :3


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 4, 2011)

Mario Kart 7, SM3DL, and Sonic Generations.
Though I bought them myself, and it just happens my sister comes over here christmas day


----------



## stylow (Dec 4, 2011)

We don't celebrate christmas (other religion)
but we do celebrate new year so i will get presents too
I already got a Lacoste bag.
I will get a samsung galaxy s2 i think 
And lots of firework  that is the main thing i'm looking forward too.
My father has already bought a big family pack and various other things

(ps sorry for my english)


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe:
CodMW3 for xbox360
socks
t-shirtts
boxers
some $$$ if im lucky
Mario Kart 3DS if lucky

What I want but know I won't get:
Subwoofer
desk

What I've already bought for others:
Mom: new watches
Girlfriend:new laptop
Sisterebating between Kindle Fire, Blackberry Playbook, or Galaxy Tab
Brother:some styling clothes and kicking headphones


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 4, 2011)

Getting myself a Vita, nuff said.

And now I'm having trouble on what to cook for our church potluck.


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing, since I don't want anything.

I did get my r/gaymers secret santa gift though, I'll be sending one out soon.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


I got all that stuff during black friday mind you  
only paid $100 out of pocket for all that stuff in the bottom 2 lists with all the bf savings and gift cards I had laying around


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm i will probably beg for Xenoblade Chronicles under my tree this Christmas ^^


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 4, 2011)

No idea at the moment. In fact, I was reading this thread for some ideas. I reckon it's all this piracy, makes me not want anything


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm probably going to get a DIY spinning LED wheel for my projects
I saw it at Radioshack, but if it's not there... then I won't get anything
I don't even want anything... but my mom is insisting
She thinks that I'm going to get mad if don't get anything


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> No idea at the moment. In fact, I was reading this thread for some ideas. I reckon it's all this piracy, makes me not want anything



You can't pirate a good lapdance.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 4, 2011)

A sack full of nothing...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 4, 2011)

emigre said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > No idea at the moment. In fact, I was reading this thread for some ideas. I reckon it's all this piracy, makes me not want anything
> ...



Says you.

As for what I'll get. No idea. All I actually want is a decent tablet, or a laptop. Both because they would have use to me outside of just fun stuff, the laptop more than the tablet. I don't foresee either of those happening though, so I really don't know.


----------



## Nebz (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm assuming money, sweaters, socks, and/or other small miscellaneous goodies. My mother keeps asking me what I want but there's honestly nothing I would like to request for once in my life. If it counts, one of my best friends is returning from Germany for a decent length of a visit so that's a nice little gift for myself and others. 

On the giving side... there's a nice 40 inch 1080p tv waiting (to replace a super old 32 inch fat back in the living room) and Family Feud 2012 for my mom, Halo CE Anniversary for my sister, and Mario Kart 7 for my brother to go along with his 3DS Christmas gift.

For once I feel that Christmas will be pretty nice for my family this year


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 5, 2011)

A box full of nothing...

But that's alright l love boxes!


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 5, 2011)

hookers


----------



## Vinnymac (Dec 5, 2011)

An expensive graphics card for Star Wars TOR. Most likely a 6950 or better.

Maybe the iControl Pad for controlling phones/tablets.

Hopefully a few more 3DS games.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2011)

Moneyz, lots of food and family love


----------



## xile6 (Dec 5, 2011)

Probably nothing but its ok I got everyone something and already brought me a laptop and ordered a 3d tv so all is good.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Probably money and a package of disposable razors.


Oh and socks, grandmothers really know how much you love socks.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2011)

christmas = same day as my b-day so idont know yet


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 5, 2011)

I was supposed to get 3 games.. namely MK7, Super Mario 3D Land and MW3.
I dont think I will get it.. lol.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2011)

I'mma count this as my christmas present to myself this year (i'm buying little things, but this is my big present to me, because I deserve it).

Bought a Casio WK-200 (a 76 key Electronic Keyboard). $285 shipped to my door.
I spoil myself.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > 3DS
> ...





TwinRetro said:


> 3DS
> Kindle 4
> DStwo
> Skyrim
> ...



Adding to the list:

Mario Kart 7
Tetris Axis
A $20 3DS cash card
16 GB Micro SD card
and a 3DS zipper case.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 6, 2011)

lol you guys know what your getting LOL

i know my GF is getting me a Limited Edition Zelda guide but she has gotten me lots of things i have no clue about

half the idea of gift giving is not to know the gift

i buy stuff i really want myself
so it makes it a challenge to buy for me but she says shes got good stuff


----------



## wasim (Dec 6, 2011)

Seeing all the post makes me jelly. :\

What i'm getting for christmas ? Nothing ( i don't celebrate it )


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm still a kid, I guess. So I can chip in here, I guess.

What I'd like:
Lots and lots of car parts
Tritton Detonators
NFS The Run for 360
Cheaper car insurance
Custom Gaming PC
New phone
Fancy camera
Oakley sunglasses, ski goggles and apparel
Twin tip skis and new poles

What I'm (probably) gonna get:
NFS The Run
1 pair of Oakley sunglasses
Gift cards
Socks

Lol I'm so selfish.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't really know what to ask for for Christmas, since I've already been given a Laptop (Granted, an old one, but it does the job for what I want to do), a computer and a Nexus S.

So I asked for a 3DS, Sonic Generations and a GBAtemp mouse pad.


----------



## Westside (Dec 12, 2011)

Sigh...  Being a young officer in the military, I'll probably get a dyed green "Clone-a-willy" replica of some private's dick.


----------



## Nujui (Dec 12, 2011)

I already got my Christmas gifts, we usually do Christmas early.

HP Laptop and Printer.

4 gig flash drive.

100 dollars.

that's about it


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be getting Arkham City, Shadow of the Colossus, and The World Ends with You for sure. I was at GameStop with my dad when he bought them xD I should also be getting a DS Lite... Although I already have a DSi and 3DS, a DS Lite will be great to use with flashcarts whenever Ninty decides to be a douchebag and throw out some "behind the scene changes" to firmware. I also hinted that my PSP 1000 was pretty beat up and old and could be replaced by a nice PSP 3000. My dad kinda shot me down and said I was spent but I'm not sure if he was serious or if he was saying that so I would be more surprised. And finally, the most unlikely two things that I kinda want but don't need and my dad saw me looking at but are really expensive, a Samsung Galaxy Tab and one of those Bamboo drawing tabs. I highly doubt that those last two things will be under the tree this year though xD


----------



## YayMii (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm likely just getting money, last Christmas I only got money and a sweater.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 12, 2011)

*Asked for*
Sonic Lanyard (I need a new Lanyard).
Mario Kart 7.
XBox 360 (Highly doubt I will get one) with Sonic Generations (360).
A Sonic Plushie.

*Other stuff I will be buying myself!*
Kirby's Adventure (E-Shop).
Supaboy (A portable SNES).


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hopefully:

Mario Kart 7
Some money for Steam games
Cheesecake


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Dec 12, 2011)

I would most likely get money from my family.

I brought myself a Bandai of Asia Shinkenger Shodophone, a Gokaiger Calendar, and a Gloomy Bear bag.  I also got some See's Candies chocolate from one of my friends.


----------



## ilman (Dec 12, 2011)

my parents bought me skyward sword golden wiimote edition
I already bought sonic generatons
january when I get my reward from a programming competition I'ma buy mario 3d land


----------



## Arras (Dec 12, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## bjorno (Dec 12, 2011)

*I am going to get the best present ever. *
*The words MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 12, 2011)

jan777 said:


> I just wish for my ex girlfriend to suffer painfully.






JoostinOnline said:


> jan777's ex-girlfriend.




Irony...

Anywho.. What I'm getting? Probably some more tools. Yes, I get tools for Christmas. o.O ..and I thoroughly enjoy them. :3

What I MIGHT be getting myself?

A 3DS.


----------



## Nalmontes (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm hoping for a new Iphone, or a mountain bike


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 12, 2011)

Getting nothing, buying a Line 6 POD GX for my guitar, as well as Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7


----------



## 310301288 (Dec 12, 2011)

I already got a 3DS for Christmas, and soon im going to buy Mario Kart 7 and a kit myself.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 12, 2011)

a $15 uSD (X2) itunes card for my girlfriend and my mother
a Ipod touch sillicone protector for my bro
and beef jerky mix for dad
(sorry reread the topic made a mistake)


----------



## prowler (Dec 12, 2011)

before i said i'm not getting anything but i changed my mind and i'm deciding to buy myself a t-shirt

http://hadouken.sandbag.uk.com/Store/DII-2162-1-black+logo+tshirt.html

:v


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 12, 2011)

gah sorry I want a 3DS and a single cup dispensing coffee maker


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty much nothing. Actually, most of my family will be on vacation during christmas (I'm staying with my brother and my nephew). We'll maybe get some "home presents" like a new TV or furnitures, or even electronics. But I'm going to buy myself a present, maybe this new Nespresso Tea Maker or clothes/perfume (or maybe a PSVita preorder ?)


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> before i said i'm not getting anything but i changed my mind and i'm deciding to buy myself a t-shirt
> 
> http://hadouken.sand...ogo+tshirt.html
> 
> :v


Awesome tshirts. xP
I love this one


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm hoping for some nice in-ear headphones--a pair like my dad's, cause I've tried his and they sound awesome for $20! Also a $10 itunes gift card would be nice... and two DS games, Monster Tale, and Ghost Trick. They're both $15 on Amazon now, which is super cheap. I figure buying them new now will at least show some support. They're both awesome games deserving to be bought!
And, Mario Kart 7....I paid $20 so I could have it on Dec. 5th, since I was weak and couldn't wait ~2 weeks.
Depending on your point of view you could say I'm still being spoiled, or maybe I'm not getting enough. I'd say that for both my parents being in school, living in our relative's basement, and living off school grants and stuff, I'm pretty heavily spoiled...

(And I'd also like to buy myself a Nyko Shock N Rock 3DS, but from what I've searched on the internet, they don't seem to really exist. I'd buy one if they did. I mean really, they announced it ~3 months ago. It's not ready for Christmas?!)


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 13, 2011)

Presto99 said:


> I'd say that for both my parents being in school, living in our relative's basement, and living off school grants and stuff, I'm pretty heavily spoiled...


Your life sounds tough, man! I don't think you're spoiled...


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Presto99 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say that for both my parents being in school, living in our relative's basement, and living off school grants and stuff, I'm pretty heavily spoiled...
> ...


Heh, all things considered.... I just think it's amazing that I have a 3DS, DSiXL, PSP, and iPod Touch in this situation. Granted, I'm almost broke now, but I'm never bored!  And my sisters have Lites, so we have some great fun sometimes. You just take what you can get, right? Things will change for the better given time also.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2011)

3DS
MK7
Pokemon Rumble Blast
FCBarcelona Home Kit-Cesc Fabregas


----------



## emigre (Dec 13, 2011)

Love.


----------

